# ACSI Camping Card 2011



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We had to change our holiday dates this year and as such we did not get a chance to use our 2011 ACSI Camping Card in low season.
We used the book as a reference guide for sites and it's in fine condition and the Camping Card is still attached to the inside of the book and is unmarked.

I know these are sold out for 2011 now, so if anyone would like mine you can have it for £7 (I paid £12). One recently sold on ebay for £11.50 (£8.50 plus £3 p&p).

As I am lazy I would much prefer to be able to pass this to someone who is attending the Western Motorhome Show at Malvern later this month (so I don't have to go to the post office!).

Please PM me if you're interested.

Thanks


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Hezbez

You have a PM

Catz :roll:


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

HI for others, 2011 book is still available from vicarious books, I bought one the other day!! Michael


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a 2011 book & card that I will finish using after 19th Sept 2011. I will send it free ( or perhaps a small donation to this years charity on the home page) ( postage only) to any member who can use it. Please pm me if interested.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

wooly said:


> HI for others, 2011 book is still available from vicarious books, I bought one the other day!! Michael


I had a look on the Vicarious Website yesterday and it says they are now sold out :?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

ACSI book now gone.
Thanks to all who PM'd me.


----------

